

Hey Reddit, These Subreddits Are Totally Default Worthy, Too - agranzel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/18/default-subreddits/

======
sharkweek
Before I rant, I LOVE reddit -- it provides me a ridiculously valuable service
as well as some good chuckles and occasional deep thoughts.

After discovering reddit, one of the first things I realized was that signing
up gave me a way to _unsubscribe_ from the defaulted subs, most of which get
really old, really fast; and this is when the smaller communities really
shine.

As a new home owner, I routinely ask questions on /r/homeimprovement and
/r/diy that get answered in a timely manner and normally by people with some
level of expertise. I live in Seattle so I regularly browse /r/Seattle for the
local happenings, etc. You get the point...

Getting defaulted is certainly more of a curse than a blessing for these
communities. Sure, your audience skyrockets, but for anyone who spends anytime
in an online community, one of the worst things that can happen is exponential
growth past a certain point. I suspect the one that will quickly fall to this
fate is ELI5, one of my current favorite subs. As much as I want to hold onto
faith for it, I just suspect there is no way it will survive the 200 new
members a minute they've seen since yesterday.

------
Enquiry
That's a start, but the single greatest boon to Reddit (and the Internet)
would be removing /r/adviceanimals from the defaults front page. It's the most
unintelligent, uninspiring, circle-jerking subreddit -- and its memes plague
the Internet.

Also, they should put /r/programming in the defaults. Reddit used to be a tech
community.

------
MrMember
The best subreddits should remain non-defaults. The default subreddits are,
quite frankly, shitholes, the absolute worst reddit has to offer. The comments
sections are only slightly better than Youtube comments, filled with the same
old, tired, predictable 'jokes,' pun threads, and godawful novelty accounts.

Despite the optimism I've seen from the new defaults' moderators, unless they
moderate with the tenacity of /r/askscience I have little doubt they'll slowly
descend to the same bottom of the barrel content the other defaults currently
offer.

------
lowmagnet
Why link to the TC "article" instead of the reddit "news" describing the
change?

------
conradfr
I was expecting Techcrunch to promote subreddits about computing or start-ups.

